# 76819 denied



## coders_rock! (Sep 2, 2011)

can you bill 76819 with 76186?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Sep 2, 2011)

76186 is not a valid code.  What did you mean?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 3, 2011)

Is it 76816 and 76819? But I don't see any edits.


----------



## Beachbum32459 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some ins. carriers will not allow 76816 to be billed with 76819, reference your provider manual if its an ins issue, otherwise as far as bundling edits, i don't believe there are any.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Sep 15, 2011)

yes you can bill both as long as you have a report for each. 59 modifier on 76816


----------

